# 60mm Macro



## Dan Crawford (4 Dec 2009)

I've been after a macro lens for a while now, i really wanted the 100mm but couldn't really justify the cost but then a brand new 60mm popped up on ebay for only Â£220 so i snapped it up.
I've not had much chance to play with it but here are the first few shots i've taken with it...
Lemon Tetra...







Lion Fish...



A little noisy...



Overall, after some very limited use, i'm really happy with it and can't grumble at that price


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Dec 2009)

Great shots Dan   Love the first shot mate!


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Dec 2009)

The last one, its awesome!


----------



## samc (4 Dec 2009)

cool shots dan!  

i like the third one


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Dec 2009)

looks pretty good to me Dan. 

in the third pic, did you add the corner shading?


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Dec 2009)

Cheers folks!





			
				saintly said:
			
		

> looks pretty good to me Dan.
> 
> in the third pic, did you add the corner shading?


cheers mate, yeah I added it, just the raw editor in Photoshop. It was your 60mm that got looking, I swiftly stopped looking at L series once I saw how much it cost


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Dec 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It was your 60mm that got looking, I swiftly stopped looking at L series once I saw how much it cost



tis rather pricey,   wifey don't know.

like i sayed, great pics mate. i notice your doing the 'white' background thing. i want to start going back to that sometime....much more natural


----------



## John Starkey (5 Dec 2009)

Hi Dan,
i wondered when we would see some pics with your new lens,i love the first one of the lion fish,great focus on the head,and great boketh in the background, 
were these hand held or did you use a tripod ?if they are hand held you have done really well   
regrards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Dec 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> i wondered when we would see some pics with your new lens,i love the first one of the lion fish,great focus on the head,and great boketh in the background,


Cheers John.


			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> were these hand held or did you use a tripod ?


Handheld pal  


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i notice your doing the 'white' background thing. i want to start going back to that sometime....much more natural


Cheers mate, i've always liked the style of it.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Dec 2009)

Nice one mate.  Looks like you're getting to grips with the lens already.

The Lemon tetras look cool.  Off-topic a little, but how are they in the tank?  Shoal well, out and about much?


----------



## Lozbug (5 Dec 2009)

Very nice Dan, all come out well, really like the tetra ones, but favour the lion fish (partly cos' i love them!)


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2009)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> Very nice Dan, all come out well, really like the tetra ones, but favour the lion fish (partly cos' i love them!)


Cheers Lauren!


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice one mate.  Looks like you're getting to grips with the lens already.
> 
> The Lemon tetras look cool.  Off-topic a little, but how are they in the tank?  Shoal well, out and about much?


Cheers mate. The tetras are great pal, they don't shoal like Harlequins for instance but they are very active and don't hide, i'll try a full tank shot soon and see if i can get them shoaling well.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Dec 2009)

You cant deny the contrast and beauty of marine fish.

Love the first pic of the Lion fish. Nice capture mate.


----------

